
Snapchat Starts Selling Spectacles in Vending Machines, Luring Resellers - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-10/snapchat-starts-selling-spectacles-in-vending-machines-luring-resellers
======
WheelsAtLarge
Selling through vending machines is brilliant, they can distribute the glasses
very inexpensively while putting them in places that are easily accessed by
their primary users.

This company is amazing. They have found the nexus between social and the real
(cool)world. I don't mean just the glasses but their actions as a company.
They understand that for tech to be popular it must meet a fundamental need.
Apple found it through design,beauty and the need to belong. I think Snap is
about to find the same thing for their product. I predict that the delineation
that existed between Apple and Microsoft will be coming between Snapchat and
Facebook. Facebook will be known as the rough tech giant, as Microsoft has
been known, while Snap will be the better refined cool app, as Apple is now.

